# New qashqai



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nissan reveals the all-new crossover icon
Bold design combined with segment-leading technology to build on unprecedented success of the crossover pioneer: the Nissan Qashqai
Premium quality interior design, materials and specification
Suite of technologies bring maximum convenience, comfort and driver engagement to the crossover segment
Outstanding efficiency with CO2 emissions from only 99g/km
On sale February 1st 2014
London, UK (November 7, 2013): Today marks the most significant milestone in the crossover segment for seven years. In 2007, Nissan launched a model that became the crossover pioneer, found more than 2.0 million customers and was soon followed by scores of imitators. Today, that model is reinvented.








With Nissan's trademark innovation and excitement at its core, the new Qashqai has been unveiled during a thrilling 3D social media digital mapping show in London, UK, signalling the start of the second generation of crossovers. Representing a small yet significant sample of Qashqai drivers from across the world, more than 2,500 people submitted images representing the best of technology innovation. These images then came together to form the shape of the all-new Qashqai, revealing its design to the world for the first time today.

NEW QASHQAI IN BRIEF

Nissan's Qashqai is long established as the leader in the crossover market, with more than 2.0 million produced since 2007. It appeals to both C-segment drivers looking for additional style, technology and excitement as well as downsizing buyers seeking greater efficiency. The all-new Qashqai is set to enhance Nissan's crossover leadership position when it goes on sale in selected global markets from January 2014.

Premium technology, second generation crossover design and enhanced dynamics all combine to form the backbone of the new Nissan Qashqai.

The striking new Qashqai is 49mm longer than the current model and fractionally lower and wider, giving it a sleek, poised stance while maintaining the crossover style, compact dimensions and raised driving position. Distinctive features - including a clamshell-style bonnet - lend a premium appearance while retaining the Qashqai's strong visual DNA.

As with any new Nissan, the Qashqai is packed full of innovative technology. It offers drivers a comprehensive suite of advanced technology features enhancing every aspect of driving. Nissan's Safety Shield technologies now incorporate Front Collision Avoidance, Driver Attention Support and Traffic Sign Recognition along with several other vital driver aids, while Intelligent Park Assist takes the stress out of urban manoeuvres. The new Qashqai is designed to make premium technology more accessible than ever.

The innovation continues with the new Qashqai's powertrain range, which is wider and more efficient than ever. Every engine uses a turbocharger to reduce capacity, emissions and fuel consumption while maintaining excellent performance with class-leading CO2 emissions - from only 99g/km. Efficiency is further enhanced by an extensive mass reduction programme, resulting in 40kg weight loss on some models despite the extensive addition of new equipment.








While front-wheel-drive variants will account for the majority of sales in most markets, four-wheeldrive ALL-MODE 4x4-i versions will also be available to match a choice of six-speed manual or all-new Xtronic transmissions.

Inside, a dramatic rise in material and design quality adds significant interior appeal to the Qashqai package. Versatility also remains a core crossover attribute; Nissan's engineers have devised innovative ways to make the new Qashqai fit into drivers' lives. Delivering greater occupant space and a larger luggage capacity enhanced by a variable floor system, the new Qashqai even offers space to store the parcel shelf when not in use.

The new Qashqai is based on the new CMF (Common Module Family) Renault-Nissan Alliance platform, bringing outstanding engineering efficiencies to the consumer.

Designed and engineered in Europe, for Europe, the new Qashqai has been created by Nissan's experts at Nissan Design Europe (London, UK) and Nissan Technical Centre Europe (Cranfield, UK and Barcelona, Spain), and it will be built in Sunderland, UK. Extensive input has also come from Nissan's designers and engineers in Atsugi, Japan.

TECHNOLOGY

New Qashqai technology highlights:

Nissan Safety Shield packages comprising:
Front Collision Avoidance
Driver Attention Support
Traffic Sign Recognition
Lane Departure Warning
Blind Spot Warning
Moving Object Detection
High Beam Assist
Chassis Control
Full LED headlamps which consume 50 per cent of the power of previous Xenon lamps
Intelligent Parking Assist
New NissanConnect with smartphone app integration
Around View Monitor
At the heart of the new Qashqai lies accessible technology. A suite of innovations which, when combined, form a unique package of driver aids which not only significantly enhance safety and convenience, but deliver exceptional value to Nissan drivers.

Nissan Safety Shield is a collection of features designed to enhance the safety of occupants in line with Nissan's ongoing vision towards zero accidents, a sentiment underlined by the company's commitment to produce commercially viable autonomous vehicles by 2020.

In the new Qashqai, Safety Shield technologies include the following features:

Front Collision Avoidance

By scanning the road ahead using a built-in radar system, the Qashqai delivers three levels of assistance. First is an audible warning, alerting the driver if the gap to the car in front is closing.

Secondly, if the driver does not react, the brakes are automatically partially applied. Finally if the gap is still closing, the brakes will be applied fully to bring the car to a complete stop if necessary.








Driver Attention Support

The new Qashqai gets to know you so that it can tell when you are getting drowsy. After taking around 10 minutes to 'learn' your driving style, the Nissan Safety Shield will monitor driving inputs, showing a dashboard alert if steering becomes erratic, indicating the driver should take a break.

Traffic Sign Recognition

Helping new Qashqai drivers to both stay safe and within the law, speed limit signs are automatically read by the front-facing camera and displayed to the driver. This function works across Europe, regardless of national sign typography. It even recognises that some countries enforce a weather dependent lower speed limit if it's raining, so both dry and wet weather limits are displayed to the driver.

Lane Departure Warning

A great feature for multi-lane highways, Lane Departure Warning detects if the car is starting to drift out of lane. Advanced computer programming detects even faint road markings allowing the Qashqai to determine if it is drifting out of position. If it does, and the driver has not operated the indicators, a warning is given to the driver to correct their road position.

Blind Spot Warning

Nissan's system uses the rear view Around View Monitor camera to detect vehicles in the hidden blind spot areas on both sides of the Qashqai. If a vehicle is detected in either blind spot, a discreet warning light illuminates in the glass of the door mirror. If the driver indicates to change lanes and the system detects a vehicle in the danger area, the light flashes and an audible warning is given.

Moving Object Detection

The Qashqai is available with front and rear parking sensors which deliver audible warnings to the driver when manoeuvring as well as a visual display via the Qashqai's dashboard combimeter. On top of this functionality, the Qashqai also benefits from an enhanced version of the existing model's Around View Monitor 'helicopter view' parking aid. When stationary, if something moves into the area covered by the four cameras the system will give an audible warning and highlight the area in which the moving object is detected. Mounted on the tailgate and having a fish-eye lens, the rear wide view AVM camera has a sweep of vision in excess of 180 degrees, giving it an unparalleled field of vision at the back of the car. Images from the camera are displayed on the new, larger seven-inch NissanConnect screen.

High Beam Assist

A high resolution camera combined with advanced software has led to a sophisticated automatic high and low headlight beam function for the new Qashqai. The system optimises the use of the headlamps in order to provide the maximum amount of light possible for any driving scenario.

Safety Shield is just the start of the Qashqai's technology story. Other highlights include:

Chassis Control

Using Nissan's very latest ride and handling know-how, Chassis Control enhances both ride and handling, learning from the development of the GT-R supercar and delivering the functionality of a Limited Slip Differential. While the Vehicle Dynamic Control system (VDC) continues to correct severe traction loss, at lower speeds with lower forces the Active Trace Control applies specific braking force to each wheel to correct the course of the Qashqai when cornering, giving a more dynamic feel without interfering with the driving experience. What's more, when driving over undulating surfaces, Active Ride Control applies subtle braking to individual wheels to deliver flatter body control enhancing comfort for all occupants.

Intelligent Parking Assist

Automatically measuring the size of an available parallel parking space, Nissan's Intelligent Parking Assist requires only 80cm space in addition to the length of the Qashqai to be able to automatically steer the car safely into position. All the driver has to do is follow the on-screen instructions and control forward and reverse drive. The system can also park in car park bays, with the driver benefiting from the helicopter view provided by AVM to guide them through the process.

New NissanConnect

In-keeping with new Qashqai's appetite for innovation, the new crossover will be the first model to go on sale with the new NissanConnect system. Now with a seven-inch touchscreen, NissanConnect has evolved to offer Smartphone connectivity to keep owners in touch with the outside world wherever their journey takes them. In the future it will have access to a range of apps covering music, social networking, entertainment and travel through a large, seven-inch colour touch screen. The new NissanConnect builds upon the recently introduced Google® search and Send To Car functions, which allow drivers to plan a trip at home.

The system includes Bluetooth audio streaming and mobile phone integration as well as Aux-in and USB slots along with DAB radio.

In addition to the main NissanConnect screen, the driver also benefits from an additional display within the instrument panel. It's one of the most advanced meter displays yet seen with a five-inch TFT colour display incorporating no fewer than 12 graphic displays accessible on rotation. Customisable to display different Qashqai body colours, the meter offers advice and warnings covering functions including average and actual speeds, fuel economy, turn-by-turn navigation instructions, audio content, traffic sign recognition, Nissan Safety Shield, Chassis Control, eco driving advice, as well as tyre pressure information and torque distribution settings in 4WD mode. Additionally, the driver can customise steering feel, lighting, auto light sensitivity, wiper and locking settings, plus drive computer contents.








DESIGN

The second-generation Qashqai sets a new benchmark for crossover design. Having defined the original crossover template in 2007, Nissan is taking the sector to a new level thanks to bold design, highly advanced engineering, intelligent technology and remarkable attention to detail.

New from the ground up, the new Qashqai is much more than just a rework of its ground-breaking predecessor. The second-generation model is 20mm wider, 49mm longer and 15mm lower than the current car. Yet despite this reduction in height, front and rear headroom levels have actually increased by 10mm and the raised driving position remains.

The new Qashqai features a striking new look with powerful curves, clean lines and intricate details including the option of 19-inch alloy wheels. Through bold new elements such as the raised bonnet line and muscular wheelarches, the new Qashqai conveys a feeling of dynamic strength.

All-LED headlamps

The Qashqai's front end incorporates some of the most advanced technology ever offered in the crossover sector. All models feature LED daytime running lights, certain versions are equipped with even more sophisticated technology, with full LED power for both dip and main beam. In keeping with Nissan's passion for delivering usable technology, the use of LED instead of Xenon is more than just a gimmick. The Qashqai's LED headlamps produce a whiter, crisper light, not only using 50 per cent less power than Xenon bulbs, but also producing light closer in colour to sunlight resulting in better visibility at night. The lights also display Nissan's unique LED lighting signature that sweeps up dramatically from the centre of the car.

Concealed technology

Integrating advanced technology can often prove a challenge for designers, but not so for the team responsible for the new Qashqai. By working closely with engineers, they were able to incorporate
new technology without compromising the car's bold design. For example, while most manufacturers are content to incorporate their radar systems into ugly assemblies mounted in the bumper or front grille openings, Nissan has been able to relocate the Qashqai's radar behind the bumper facia to give the car a smoother look.

Advanced aerodynamics with active elements

Nissan has always believed that form must match function, and this thinking has been taken to a new level with the second-generation Qashqai. Take, for example, the car's aerodynamic profile. Not only does the new Qashqai deliver a dynamic and bold new look, it also cuts through the air with greater efficiency than ever before thanks to a drag co-efficient of 0.32. In creating the new Qashqai, the design and engineering teams studied every surface and detail. From the elements on show (such as the roof spoiler with winglets) to those hidden away (like the unique flat floor design), the Qashqai features some of the most advanced aerodynamic features to appear on a family car. The result is reduced drag, lower CO2 emissions, improved fuel consumption and greater stability at speed.

Another innovation making its debut on the Qashqai is an Active Grille Shutter system. This intelligent technology maximises the Qashqai's aerodynamic efficiency by closing off airflow through the radiator when not needed. The grille shutter automatically shuts at speeds over 30kph and only opens if sensors detect that the engine needs cooling. The system will be fitted as standard on diesel-engined models with manual transmissions.

Interior - reinventing the way families travel

Comfort, connectivity and control: three of the core elements that underpin the design and layout of the new Qashqai's cabin. Like the rest of the car, the Qashqai's interior combines innovative technologies with common sense solutions to everyday challenges. With more experience in the crossover sector than any other marque, Nissan is in a unique position to set new practicality benchmarks for the next generation of crossover.

In creating new Qashqai's cabin, Nissan's design and engineering teams wanted to put the driver at the heart of the action. The car's numerous comfort, convenience and safety systems have been analysed and redesigned to give the driver easy access to all key controls. Thanks to an intuitive single interface, drivers are able to perfectly tailor the Qashqai's functions to their needs - from switching on three-flash indicators to adjusting how early the auto headlights switch on. Each menu and display is accurately and logically shown to the driver on the new meter display located between the analogue speedometer and tachometer and controlled by steering wheel mounted switches.

Even greater practicality

Versatility is another area where the new Qashqai excels. No area of the car's interior was overlooked in the pursuit of increased flexibility and better practicality. The boot, for example, has a luggage capacity of 430 litres with the rear seats in position - an improvement of 20 litres over the outgoing Qashqai. This puts the new Qashqai even further ahead of its C-segment rivals - with the likes of the Ford Focus and Volkswagen Golf offering significantly less luggage space.

Passengers also enjoy more space in the new Qashqai, with improved head and leg room. The overall increase in width has allowed for greater shoulder room, while a full redesign of the door apertures means that getting in and out is easier than ever before.

Load space flexibility has also been improved with a tailgate that now opens 150mm higher and includes a dual-floor system designed to provide a flexible and versatile load space. The two reversible floor panels can easily be raised or lowered providing 16 possible configurations to either maximise luggage volume or provide a full flat floor with rear seats folded. Additionally the rear board easily slots into a vertical position providing an ideal sized space for carrying shopping bags. Furthermore the load cover fits neatly under the luggage floor allowing bulky items to be loaded. The luggage boards feature a wipe-clean surface on one side and soft carpet on the other, so muddy boots can be transported without fear of damaging the textile surfaces.

All-new seats - using science to minimise fatigue

A great cabin starts with great seats, and Nissan has worked hard to ensure that the second-generation Qashqai is even more comfortable for passengers. During the design stage, engineers used advanced medical scanning techniques and were inspired by NASA to analyse pressure and blood flow in the lower back of seated passengers. By redesigning elements and improving support in key areas, they were able to create a seat that offered even support. The highly advanced new Qashqai seat offers special support thanks to additional bolsters in the pelvis, lumbar and chest areas. The result is a seat that delivers long-distance comfort.

Taking attention to detail to a new level

Like any new Nissan, the Qashqai features numerous elements that will have passengers wondering, 'why has nobody else thought of this?' Take, for example, the centre console. Although having a USB port in the central box is nothing new, Nissan has created a channel for the wire - allowing passengers to operate their device outside the box without having to force the lid shut. Another example of Nissan's common sense approach to design can be found on the cupholders. By making the cavities extra deep, bottles can be accommodated without getting in the way of the driver's arm when changing gear. The use of an electronic parking brake also frees up valuable cabin space.

Passengers in the new Qashqai also benefit from a new ambient cabin lighting system, featuring a subtle orange mood light around the gearlever. Designed to give the cabin a premium look and feel when travelling at night, the lighting system is fully controllable by the driver and can easily be turned up, down or off altogether.

ENGINES AND TRANSMISSIONS

Combining conventional passenger car efficiency with the sense of adventure of an SUV has always been a key part of the appeal of crossovers. A range of supremely efficient and refined petrol and diesel engines allows the new Qashqai to exceed the expectations of drivers no matter which powertrain is chosen.

The line-up consists of four engines: two petrol and two diesel, with the option of two- or four-wheel-drive. Customers can also choose between manual and all-new Xtronic automatic transmissions.









February 2014.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

This all sounds fab, but what if something breaks outside of warranty, stone smashes led headlight, 2 grand please!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks very nice


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

No thanks.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Dont like it.


----------



## Billigmeister (Mar 3, 2013)

ronwash said:


> Dont like it.


i can only read that in the voice of my 2yo when we give her some food she doesn't like


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

So much nicer looking than the current blob. Lets hope the engines are a bit better though, that 1.5 diesel is no match for a car this size.


----------



## cbr6fs (Aug 15, 2011)

Lets hope it drives better than the earlier version, be difficult not to though :lol:


----------



## Autogeek (Mar 3, 2011)

It looks alright.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Re-badged Kia?


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Did the world need a new Quashqai


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I currently have a qashqai 1.5 diesel with a remap and its not a bad car, I bought it due to a new addition to our family but im not sure I would buy another, it does the job ok but will be taking my time on deciding my next car, not really liking the new version


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

The motor industry has gone Cross-over mad, why?

I've never understood the thinking behind these "wannabe but not-quite 4x4/not-quite-estate-car" fugly vehicles.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I don't normally like Nissans but this looks ok & quite nice.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Should've gone to Specsavers Jim.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

DW58 said:


> Should've gone to Specsavers Jim.


Admittedly this was the first post of the day I saw when I was opening my eyes this morning & just saw the picture & was like "not bad" but now I'm fully awake I've taken another look at it & it looks kinda like a Pathfinder from the front but I still like the look of it.


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

im not quite sold on the new one as yet,i will have to see one in the flesh. ive had the old model for the last 3 years as due to various ailments my choice of cars suitable for me is limited.i do like my old shape better than the new one & yes i wear specs but as they say beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

The technology sounds frightening - warnings for this, warnings for that; both
audible and visual. Just imagine this conversation killer: Ssssshhhhhhhhhhhh, I 
need to listen for the distance closing warning... 



pfffffft!

Whatever happened to needing to be alert with plain eyes and ears whilst being
in the driving seat?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

i think its a matter of keeping up with the joneses steve,if its not on the latest car then some people will think its old hat already.I agree with you to being alert yourself.mind you them cars that park themselves will be a godsend for some ive seen


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

Takes the fun out of driving.


----------

